# Slot car hauler



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Found this trailer at a yard sale (the seller GAVE it to me!) and put some JL pullback wheels on it... whatta ya think?




























It still has some issues... the trailer drops off the inside of turns, so I have to work out a guide pin for it, maybe even use swivel rear wheels like the AFX trailers... the chassis wheelies and hops and pulls the pickups off the track under all but the most gentle acceleration... and I think that once I get it to where it'll run a few laps, it'll run HOT since magnatractions are geared high. Heck, it runs hot when I run it with the stock box trailer, which is way lighter than the load i'm asking it to pull now. Anyone ever gear a magnatraction DOWN to Tjet gearing or even lower? I realize the easy way out is to cruise Fleabay for a Tyco US-1 tractor, but I want to try to keep this all pancake-motored...

--rick
--rick


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

looks good we always pulled the pins out and locked the rear wheels and raced them if ya drive fast enough u dont have to worry bout the trailer slideing off the inside of the track lol and we used guardrails on the outsides lol we were too young to figure out u could make a four laner back then


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not bad. Potential for a nice hauler, maybe rethink the color scheme.  rr


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> Anyone ever gear a magnatraction DOWN to Tjet gearing or even lower? I realize the easy way out is to cruise Fleabay for a Tyco US-1 tractor, but I want to try to keep this all pancake-motored...
> 
> --rick
> --rick


Rick,

Super II gear is the lowest you can use and you may have to sand the rear magnet if it touches it, some times they do, none of them I have ever used has been perfectly centered on axis, but this will not effect the performance of the gear.

Also have to adjust side play on axle by either grinding some material off back side of gear or adding thin shims.
It will be worth it in the end, also consider changing the Armature to a Blue Drag arm, they have the most low end Torque.

Good luck and give updates, Trailer looks awesome!

Keith


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I was up till 3 in the morning putting the rear wheels and axles and guide pin and articulating assembly on this from my AFX box trailer. I broke the little squeezy-peg that holds it on long ago, so it was held on by a screw and pretty easy to remove. Conveniently, there was a screwpost on the car carrier trailer that held a screw that held the rear axles in, so it wasn't too hard to rig. Without the steering rear wheels, there's no way a trailer this long could make a turn on an inside lane without falling off the inside edge of the track. Perfect example of exactly why truck drivers make such wide turns.

hey Pom:
Ya know, I thought I remembered hearing that Super II crown gears were BIG. Thanks. Sounds like the easiest route. Do ya happen to know how many teeth they have? And are they tough to get? Gotta check JAG Hobbies or Thunderboyz or SCJ's or somewhere... 

I happen to have a blue arm around too. 

Roadrner--
Yeah, I was thinking about making the trailer match the tractor a little better... or something...

okracer-
yeah, i like to sling the stock trailers around too, BUT this is a lot taller and longer and heavier. Those GTOs are all loose, which doesn't help. Ya kinda have to crawl this one around the track. I gotta admit it does make for some pretty spectacular wreckage when you overcook it in a corner. (Don't worry, those are all JL GTOs.) Maybe I'll take a pic of a wreck later...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, that's really nifty man  I had a few thoughts lately of doing something along those lines......just for the novelty factor :thumbsup: 

One main idea I've been going over is making a travel trailer for a slot car to pull.......lol


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

It ain't much more than a novelty... ya gotta take it REAL slow with this thing...

Bauer makes camper trailers, ya know. They somehow attach to the back screw post of a Tjet if I'm not mistaken...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Rick...
After you read my post on another forum you might try this instead...
Put a chassis under the trailer to work with the one up front...
Thats right...
Two motors. Those JL chassis are good for something....
Scott


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Rick

Looks cool!

If you ever need any more of the rear wheel assemblies off Aurora semi trailers, just LMK....we have them NOS with wheels and tires for $5 each. As you have fround out, it allows you to convertalmost any toy trailer into a slot trailer!


*Side note:*Don't forget you can always play around with gearing by using the speciality chassis gears!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Oops. I did see that, about attaching the Aurora driven gear and 9t pinion to the AFX gearplate... Actually, didn't I read somewhere that back in the day there was a kit to do that? I know, good luck finding one today. I definitely agree that it's a better idea to Frankengear an X-traction than an original Aurora, but so far I only have one X-traction. Perfect reason to buy more.

Two motors? You ARE a wild man... :freak:
although now that I look at it, it just might fit... :tongue:

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCJ said:


> Rick
> 
> Looks cool!
> 
> ...


 hey that's good to know... now I can get my AFX box trailer back to (mostly) complete again... thanx!

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

And I can make a Stop & Shop trailer.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*oh the humanity...*

i tell ya, when one of these big rigs goes over, it's gruesome.

(yes, it's summer. i'm a teacher. maybe i have a little too much time on my hands.)

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

[email protected] :jest: 

I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for a Bauer Travel Trailer..... are these plastic...or diecast?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> [email protected] :jest:
> 
> I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for a Bauer Travel Trailer..... are these plastic...or diecast?


 ok, maybe I shouldn't get your hopes up. I've only seen one once, at New Jersey Nostalgia Hobby, and they are PRICEY. Pricey to the tune of 40 bucks plus for a little plastic trailer. (In fact, Bauer cars, while they are GORGEOUS, go for well over 40 bucks a pop.) I did find these pics, though... this is from Umpfi's Slotbox, a German website. I actually know guys who get stuff from Umpfi, it's not as expensive to get stuff overseas as you might expect. He carries a cool line of custom Tjet wheels called Vincent's. Anyway...

Here's the link for the Trailers page:
http://www.slotbox.net/h0_fahrzeugebauer_pkw_anhaenger.htm

And here's the link for his home page:
http://www.slotbox.net/

It's all in German, but the pictures tell enough for you to get the idea...

--rick


----------

